# Puppy get sad when i attach the leash



## Waleed Ahmad (Dec 24, 2012)

my puppy is almost 3 months old and im thinking that I should take him out for his walk. So I bought a new Harness and a Leash and I when put the harness on him (along with the leash) he just sits in the corner and doesn't even come to me when called. But when I remove the leash he gets all happy.......Any Solutions


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Try making the leash a fun experience for him, reward him when you put it on with praise and treats so he associates a leash with good things! He may just not be used to it yet, harnesses and be scary at first I'm sure.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Awwww.
This made me laugh a bit. 

I agree with making the leash fun. When the leash and harness goes on he gets a treat, when he walks a little he gets a treat. The walk should end up being a self-rewarding thing once you get him to like the leash.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Does he do the same thing with a collar? Just keep putting the harness on him and letting him get used to wearing it around the house. Don't worry about walking him with it right now if he is okay with a collar. After he's used to it then use it for walks. To hurry the process, try putting the harness on when he is happy, excited, very distracted. Put it on right before you set down his food, or when you are outside in a park. In other words, at times when there are big distration(s) that will let him ignore the harness. 

Not a big deal, it will just take a little time.


----------

